# Set up for Porter Cable 4213 template when cutting box joints



## Ton80

Hello,

I searched G for info on this but came up with nothing so I figure it's time to ask the experts. I broke out my PC 4210 last night to cut some box joints. Using the included manual as a guide all went smoothly on my test cuts. I then set the jig up for the Cherry pieces I wanted to join. I used corner 'A' to set up the jig and then went through and cut all 4 corners worth of joints. I did test the first corner and it was good but each corner cut after that are not aligning properly. All outside faces were placed either against the jig or away from it in the proper orientation, everything butted up to the stop plates and aluminum plates properly.

The manual doesn't state the need to precisely center or line up the wood relating to the side to side placement in the jig except on the right side cut for the second piece. On this set up you center the fingers between the aluminum template and slide the stop plate over. Note, nowhere does it say this has to be exact so I am assuming as close as your eye can determine center is fine. For the first piece, I also tried to center the piece the best I could by eye since no comments are made in the manual about lining up this piece except to line up the marks on the template where the good piece and scrap piece meet.



















Obviously something is wrong with the way I did this because the other 3 joints I cut are all out of alignment so that the edges of what would be my cabinet box don't line up. The fit of the fingers are fine. Is it necessary to set up each joint ( the 2 cuts ) independent of each other or can you set one and just cut the remaining 3 for a 4 sided box?

thx,
John


----------



## kdc68

Maybe this will help
http://www.rockler.com/tech/RTD10000211AA.pdf


----------



## ajosephg

I've found that centering is very critical and I use feeler gauges to center the stops.

But - even more important in my opinion is to use only one stop for all the cuts, my preference being the left stop. This way if you are off a little on the centering it will not keep the corners of your box from lining up.

The way I do this is:
1. Cut the joints on one of of the stock with the "inside" surface of the stock against the body of the jig.
2. Flip the stock end for end and cut the opposite end of the stock with the "outside" surface of the stock away from the body of the jig.
3. Repeat steps 1&2 for the rest of the sides.


----------



## Farrout

I just bought a 4216 last week.
I've been doing some experimental cuts, and I'm going to try to recreate what you have this weekend.
I'll let you know the results.


----------



## Ton80

Joe, that is interesting.. Maybe I will retry cutting some samples tomorrow using your method of all cutson the left side of the jig. I figure its because my center was probably a slight bit off which compounded the error..

Bottom line is its possible to set and forget if I am running pieces that are all the same width…


----------



## Farrout

I came up with an idea for alignment that may work.
I took a piece of scrap (this process seems to take a lot of 'scrap') the same width as the finish piece.
As a 'first board' cut, rather than use the 1/2" bit, I used a 1/4" bit.
The teeth on the jig are 1/4" wide, so when you move the piece to the right and slide it up, there
is a tight fit on the jig. Now you can set the right index. Perfect alignment.
I'm going to test this some more also using Joe's method.
(Note: the pictures are for a test and do not use measured width pieces.)


















UPDATE:
You can use a piece of the final assembly to do the 1/4" cuts. Save a piece of scrap.
I used the method plus flipping the boards per Joe,
Here is my result. I'm satisfied.


----------



## Ton80

Nice! So after you set up the right side using the 1/4" cuts did you run all the pieces of the test box on that one setup? I didn't have time to retry my box again but I think between your info and Joe's idea I should be able to set up and run it again. Still haven't figure out why my first joint fit and the other 3 were off but hoping to solve it with this info


----------



## kellysparkles

I've successfully made mini box joints with this jig but decided to try the 1/2" box joints. I followed the directions to the T using the correct bit, template, and guide bushing provided but the fingers were too fat to fit together. I decided to try the 5/8" guide bushing but then there was 1/16" gap between each interlocking finger. I measured the diameter of the 1/2" bit (part 43743pc) and it'S actually 3/8"! Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Wickerdave

> I ve found that centering is very critical and I use feeler gauges to center the stops.
> 
> But - even more important in my opinion is to use only one stop for all the cuts, my preference being the left stop. This way if you are off a little on the centering it will not keep the corners of your box from lining up.
> 
> The way I do this is:
> 1. Cut the joints on one of of the stock with the "inside" surface of the stock against the body of the jig.
> 2. Flip the stock end for end and cut the opposite end of the stock with the "outside" surface of the stock away from the body of the jig.
> 3. Repeat steps 1&2 for the rest of the sides.
> 
> - ajosephg


----------



## Wickerdave

to Joe

I am new to this game, practicing on box joints. I have a 4316 PG jig. I use your method of cutting all the blanks on the left side and that really helped. Ihe problem is that I end up with different hights of the sides when I'm done cutting them and putting them together. Usually by about 1/4" on two of the sides. help


----------



## ajosephg

Hi Dave, welcome to Lumberjocks. I just relocated from Bella Vista to Siloam Springs, and my shop is still packed up in about a thousand boxes.

I haven't made a box in a long time, but my first guess is that you haven't got the centering figured correctly.


----------



## Wickerdave

> Hi Dave, welcome to Lumberjocks. I just relocated from Bella Vista to Siloam Springs, and my shop is still packed up in about a thousand boxes.
> 
> I haven t made a box in a long time, but my first guess is that you haven t got the centering figured correctly.
> 
> I center the left side in between the pins, this seems to leave the right side flush with a pin instead of centered between two pins. Do I need to re-dimension the pieces so that both sides fall centered between pins?
> - ajosephg


----------



## Wickerdave

> Hi Dave, welcome to Lumberjocks. I just relocated from Bella Vista to Siloam Springs, and my shop is still packed up in about a thousand boxes.
> 
> I haven t made a box in a long time, but my first guess is that you haven t got the centering figured correctly.
> 
> - Wickerdave


----------



## Wickerdave

Joe,

not sure how to post a reply yet.

I center the left side between the template end and first pin, the right side of the piece seems always to fall flush with a pin and not centered. Do I need to re-dimension the pieces so that both sides fall centered between pins? Maybe we can grab a coffee sometime.


----------



## ajosephg

Sorry taking so long to respond. Very busy unpacking and other stuff. Been so long since my original post, I'm having trouble visualizing what I was talking about. Seems what I then said doesn't make sense today. 

Coffee sounds good.


----------



## ajosephg

Could you post a photo of your setup?


----------



## Wickerdave

> Could you post a photo of your setup?
> 
> - ajosephg


 sorry it's taking so long for a picture, I got involved in a concrete project outside my shop entrance. and it's taking more time than I counted on. I'll try for pics next week.


----------

